
Do you care about building tech ethically? – Anon Survey - carissalintao
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/18d5twj61AHDt8fmK1xXvIDlw4rOcsupqcpLkBaFZSlQ/edit
======
petercooper
I think a survey along these lines is an interesting idea and wish you well
with it, though the biggest problems I see in the area of ethics is
establishing what _is_ ethical or not.

Your question, for example, says _" you felt was unethical"_.

There are lots of things I feel are unethical that a lot of decent people I
know do because it works (e.g. modal popups on Web sites) and lots of things I
feel are ethical but others often denounce (e.g. offering different pricing to
users for split testing purposes).

I think there needs to be broader consensus over what ethics we accept as a
profession or community before we can really nail down whether people are
adhering to such ethics or not.

~~~
carissalintao
I completely agree. I appreciate the comment, Peter! That's definitely
something that needs to be defined.

